# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Clown Loach in planted tank

## vinz

Anybody here has experience with clown loaches in a planted tank? Searching around the web, some say that this fish will make holes, dig up or destroy plants. Some say they don't, but most of this group of ppl feed them veggies like cucumber and lettuce.

What's the experience of ppl in this forum with this fish and plants? Thanks.

----------


## woofpack

Clown loach are great in planted tank... at least in mine!

They love tetra bits ...... and they are fun to watch too....

----------


## vinz

WoofPack,

What size are your Clown Loaches?

----------


## Simon

they help u with snails too.. though I never had one.. still looking for the dwarf chain loach

----------


## DEA

if you have leafy plants in the tank
like swords
or crypts
you will inevitably encounter () marks on them
afaik, they're not hungry or anything, just biting for fun
but they're very fun fish

----------


## juggler

I still have 4 clowns in my 4 ft tank. Now each about 4&amp;quot; long. Longest surviving fish in my 2 year old tank. Here's what I observed:

1) Likes to hide together among driftwood until food is dropped in. Most of the time I forgot they are in the tank.
2) Don't eat snails in my tank though.
3) Loves tetrabits and bloodworms.
4) Leaves bite marks on my sword plants.
5) Don't really dig up/ damage plants. Small plants, if they are not deep-rooted, may get uprooted when the Clowns scavenge for food.

Actually I would not suggest them as they will grow bigger and if you are afraid they may uproot some small plants during their foraging activity.

Try Khuli Loaches instead.  :Smile:

----------

